# Comunicación USB usando VISUAL BASIC 2008 /PIC18f4550



## nadita (Nov 4, 2010)

Buenas!! Estoy haciendo un programa donde envío datos (caracteres) del PIC18f4550 a la PC por USB usando pulsadores, ya comprobe el correcto funcionamiento con el Hyperterminal.
Ahora quisiera es recibir los datos en VISUAL BASIC 2008, debido a que tengo que realizar una interfaz visual.

Alguien que me ayude a programar en visual basic 2008 para recibir datos por usb a un textbox. Realmente ni se que debería de colocar o donde se configura la velocidad o el protocolo a utilizar....Gracias, espero su pronta respuesta....


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 4, 2010)

Usaste el Hyperterminal? supongo que estas usando CDC para comunicarte por USB, si ese es el caso es fácil; busca en el foro temas relacionados a la comunicación por el puerto serie "Serial port" con Visual Studio.
Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F2550


----------



## nadita (Nov 4, 2010)

pero hablan es del puerto serial y no del puerto usb...


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 4, 2010)

Es ese tema es full USB hay ejemplos con HID y CDC, también una parte donde integran el *.dll generado con el EasyHID para usarlo desde el VS2008, solo busca... Pero ya te digo que el HID es complicado por eso dije como usaste el Hyperterminal entonces estas simulando un puerto serie por USB a eso se llama CDC y es más fácil de controlar con el control "SerialPort" del VS2008.

Es así? que acá no somos adivinos; da la mayor información posible sobre lo que buscas hacer y ya veremos...

saludos.


----------



## jnatera (Mar 31, 2012)

Tambien sirve para visual estudio 2010, no hay problema si se hace tanto en 2008 lo mismo en 2010??


----------

